# Indian Ringneck Parakeet.



## Blake7th (Jun 14, 2018)

Hello, I'm wondering if anybody knows an Indian ringneck parakeet breeder in Norfolk as I want to get a bird that's been hand reared or young enough to tame myself. The closer to me the better, Thanks :smile:


----------

